# Lexi is going to have a BROTHER!!



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so excited :chili:. I have been holding out a bit here, Lexi is going to have a little brother very soon, and all you Aunties will have a new nephew. Please welcome Cooper to our SM family... He is 9 months old and I am going to be the proud and honored mommy of one of Bonnies Angels :chili:. Cooper will be joining my family in about a week and a half and Lexi and I are so thrilled. I have to say I have spoken to quite a few breeders in my search and Bonnie was so Amazing, Loving and Kind!! I am so lucky!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, he is gorgeous! Big congrats to you and Lexi!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! He looks amazing! How exciting!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!!! See how it goes??? First one. Then another... He is so darn cute!! It is hard to only have one!! Congratulations to you and Lexi!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Cooper is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Wow!!! See how it goes??? First one. Then another... He is so darn cute!! It is hard to only have one!! Congratulations to you and Lexi!!!


 You are so right,.. I have always had three dogs - 3 dobermans to be exact - but a maltese is just so much more loving and amazing... we are very excited!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats!!!! What a handsome and gorgeous fellow Cooper is!


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

Lexi cannot possibly be my Sunny's daddy or is it an old picture of Lexi?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

littledog said:


> Lexi cannot possibly be my Sunny's daddy or is it an old picture of Lexi?


 ssss


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- you already know how happy and excited I am for you. I would like to add that Bonnie had been holding this special Boy for show, but he accidentally chipped a tooth. He is one gorgeous guy!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- you already know how happy and excited I am for you. I would like to add that Bonnie had been holding this special Boy for show, but he accidentally chipped a tooth. He is one gorgeous guy!!!!


Yes, and Lexi and I are so lucky to have him join our family --- I guess Lynn has Secret for a reason because she has been in on my secret about Cooper LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations :cheer: Cooper is adorable! Now you will be a two Malt mom. Maybe someday I will be too...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh...oh...oh...oh.....oh sigh. What a beautiful angel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - congratulations. :chili::chili: Cooper looks so handsome. I got Tyler when he was around the same age. it's a great time to get them since they're so well trained by that time. Are you flying down to meet him and pick him up?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

CONGRATS 

Cooper is gorgeous!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats!!! how exciting :chili: Cooper is a doll :wub: I am happy for you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

too bad I didn't get to bring him home with me this week....*sniff*

....almost did though, I was checking on the girls I flew with and our host and everyone was onboard with the idea. But things just didn't work out for Linda. 

Can't wait for you go get him!!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

The A Team said:


> too bad I didn't get to bring him home with me this week....*sniff*
> 
> ....almost did though, I was checking on the girls I flew with and our host and everyone was onboard with the idea. But things just didn't work out for Linda.
> 
> Can't wait for you go get him!!!! :aktion033::chili:


 Thank you so much Pat I really did appreciate the offer - everything finally fell into place with Cooper last night... We are excited to have Cooper join our family


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats! He is so gorgeous!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Beautiful little boy.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Cooper is beautiful. I can't wait to see the pictures of Lexi and Cooper meeting!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

He is beautiful! Welcome to the "Angel" family!:aktion033:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wowsers, he is a gorgeous boy!! Congratulations lucky Mama and Lexi!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he sure is beautiful:wub:. I bet you can't wait to get your arms around him. Lucky you, lucky Cooper:thumbsup:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow so happy for you , he is absolutely gorgeous !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!
Cooper is so handsome. I am sure he and Lexi will have a great time together!
:aktion033:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

LexiMom said:


> I am so excited :chili:. I have been holding out a bit here, Lexi is going to have a little brother very soon, and all you Aunties will have a new nephew. Please welcome Cooper to our SM family... He is 9 months old and I am going to be the proud and honored mommy of one of Bonnies Angels :chili:. Cooper will be joining my family in about a week and a half and Lexi and I are so thrilled. I have to say I have spoken to quite a few breeders in my search and Bonnie was so Amazing, Loving and Kind!! I am so lucky!


Oh, Linda, Cooper is absolutely gorgeous!!!! 

I am so happy for you!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Sheila :heart:


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Cooper is very handsome boy :Cute Malt: Now I want maltese boy even more :biggrin: Good luck with him!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, is he pretty. :Sooo cute: Congratulations Mommy and Lexi! 

you guys are all killing me, I want another one so bad......rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He looks gorgeous, congratulations! you must be so excited :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Linda I am so excited for you, he's stunning:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, he is one handsome boy...well let's face it boys can be called gorgeous and he certainly is that! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone - Lexi and I are SUPER excited.....


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations! He's adorable.


----------

